# new plant in tank need help identifying



## jaw3709 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey everybody picked this plant up tonjght at the lfs thought it looked pretty cool with the white spotted leaves there was no tag at. All. With a name. Can somebody id it for me so i can care for it properly thanks!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i cannot remember the name but it is " NOT " an aquatic plant..


----------



## MMJ (May 5, 2013)

It is pilea cadieri, and as stated before, is NOT an aquarium plant. It will rot in water. It is often called aluminum plant and should never be sold as an aquarium plant. It is ok to use in a terrarium.


----------



## jaw3709 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys yeah i accidentally bought this and purple waffle so both plants returned to the store i got some bacopa as a replacement


----------

